# IBS-D Post Gallbladder Removal



## kimacur (Jul 21, 2014)

Morning!

I was wondering if anyone else out there developed IBS-D post-gallbladder removal. I've had all the usual tests and they have come back negative, except for a non-functioning gallbladder. It was removed 6 months ago, but the diarrhea continues....sigh.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't tell you how many times in how many medical sites I have read about people having their gallbladder taken out and having subsequent diarrhea. And many docs just refuse to make the connection. Try Questran or Prevalite. They are bile binders. You need a prescription for them. I am not a doc but bile binders have helped me so that's why I recommend them.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

I just listened to this man talk about this subject of gallbladder removal. . Download it here.http://oneradionetwo...ovember-3-2014/

the first hour he talks about the issue At 26:00 min in

I think the issue can be dealt with by recycling your bile more often. Drink tomato juice (1 cup cooked) and some molasses (tsp-tbls) around 12:00-1:00 afternoon. This helps clean the heart/gallbladder. Do it for at least 3 days.


----------



## FazerGuy (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/gallbladder/living-without-a-gallbladder.aspx

Check your diet. If you're eating fatty foods you can experience this sort of thing after removal of the gallbladder.


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

Your gallbladder is what stores bile after the liver makes it, so now that you don't have one, the bile acid will drip in . So eating small, more frequent meals will help. Also taking digestive enzymes will help your liver to cope and break down your food. At the moment much of it is probably passing undigested into the small intestine causing irritation, inflammation and diarrhoea.


----------



## kimacur (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your support and responses! My doctor has been saying it's not GB related all along, but with all the other tests coming up negative, he's starting to think differently....but overall he's not sure. I tried Creon and thought it was working at one point, but it was not on its own. He put me on Cholestyramine which I am taking slowly as I heard it causes constipation. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## b3whit88 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi, there!  I just want you to know that YOU ARE NOT ALONE. My story has good news and bad news haha. Bad news first: I got my gallbladder removed in Sept 3013 and had continued symptoms (diarrhea, abdominal pain, nausea and heartburn) for weeks after surgery. I was having diarrhea 30+ times a day, plus vomiting on top of that. The doctor told me it would eventually get better - liar. Jerk lol. I tried everything. I completely changed my diet, tried every supplement and essential oil under the sun, and even went on a liquid diet at one point. Nothing changed. I had to quit my job, and on top of all of that, I had just started my first semester of grad school. After a couple hospital admissions, a colonoscopy, an incorrect diagnosis of Chron's disease and then SIBO, developing panic attacks, trying multiple medications and essential oils, and developing the infection c diff, everything got figured out. Now, the GOOD NEWS: I'm now healthy and happy. Since March of this year (that's 1.5 years of torture), I was diagnosed with IBS-D and Post Gallbladder removal diarrhea. I'm on an antispasmodic (Amitryptaline 30mg sometimes 40mg) at night, and a tiny bit of Questran in the mornings. I also take a probiotic and multivitamins. I use essential oils - digestzen, peppermint, and clary calm. I just started a brand new full time job, and in three months, I only had to take one sick day. I still get D from time to time, but I can actually live my life. I no longer have the panic attacks, I exercise 6x/week, eat low fat/gluten free/dairy free/no red meat (allergies and sensitivities), and can finally not be afraid to go do things. Oh yeah, and I still finished grad school in time.  missed A TON of class, but I made it.

I hope everything gets figured out. Just remember that it might take time and trying different things, but hopefully, learning other people's stories may help you find the answers sooner rather than later. Good luck!! And yes, too much Questran can definitely make you constipated, so be careful!! Hahha. I also take it sometimes during the day when my stomach (usually lower abdomen) feels achy. That usually tells me it's my gallbladder stuff acting up and not my IBS. I carry around a little packet of it in my purse, and plenty of Imodium or lomotil, just in case


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Just curious, did they give you any antibiotics when they removed your gallbladder ?


----------



## kimacur (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi...thank you B3wit88 for your response..I've been dealing with this for about the same duration as you and trying a bunch of different things. The cholestyramine does slow things down a bit but I am still having some pretty bad days. I'm also going to try Florstor and Creon to help with digestion. Oy, I'll try anything at this point. I am in a new job and refused to not take the offer due to this!! It was a dream offer and don't want to blow it. I'm gonna ask a gross question so will apologize in advance, but it's the one symptom that keeps alarming me and thinking something else is wrong...so her it goes....are you BMs more uh, volumous, than before. I feel like I'm not absorping anything and I'm going waaaayyyy more than I ever did...and it's not just watery...that's what's really alarming me.









To acure...no, no antibiotics post-surgery. Surgery was a breeze...but these symptoms started before my GB came out...mine was totally blocked with hydrops.


----------

